# Favorite duck calls



## wesd31 (Jul 3, 2013)

I have several double reeds and an echo timber double reed that I love but I want a medium-loud range acrylic single reed. I'm thinking about an echo xlt or rnt daisy cutter but not sure. What are yalls favorite and most versatile calls? Help a brother out! Post some pictures of yours.


----------



## perchjerk (Apr 15, 2011)

I've always considered the daisy cutter a loud call. At least for where I hunt. My go to call is a rnt short barrel. It's a very versatile mid range call. The top end can reach out and its got a nice raspy lowend, tuned to my liking. I've got other calls in my arsenal but I never leave home without the shortbarrel.


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Check out the Hobo Prime Meat.

I have an pre-death Big Guys Best Sweet Talker that is my favorite of all time. Very hard to find now though. I actually bought it from a guy on here.


----------



## texasfisherman (Mar 9, 2007)

RNT Original wood all the way!!!!


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

I wouldnt call a daisy cuuter quiet. Haha


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

I just picked this gem up on ebay. Mint signed and dated Alvin Taylor (Taylor Made) call, out of Clarendon Arkansas. I have 2 I've been using for hunting for over 17 years, and this one plus 2 others that will be passed down to my kids.


----------



## Mongo45 (Aug 3, 2013)

Cup'd Up Calls my open water double and timber double are my favorite calls on my lanyard. Many different colors or camp patterns to choose from. Cheap acrylic calls with echo inserts that are awesome. Check'm out
Cupdupcalls.com


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

RNT Alpha 2


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Backwater1 said:


> Check out the Hobo Prime Meat.
> 
> I have an pre-death Big Guys Best Sweet Talker that is my favorite of all time. Very hard to find now though. I actually bought it from a guy on here.


Prime Meat!! Love mine!


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

I've been really impressed with my Foiles straight timber. It performs really well on the low end but I think it really excels in that medium range. I think it also performs decent on the high end, but other calls will do better.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

I have an old duck commander "mule" call that I always carry and call with. I called my first duck in with it.


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

I have an old H.S. Black Ice duck call. It's just a cheap poly call, but it still sounds great after all these years.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I guess these are my favorite calls..On the left Stabilized Elk with a solid Water Buffalo Antler insert, and the right is Good ole Texas Mequite, eucalyptus burl inlays with White tail Antler caps by Triple Shot Game Calls.. However my go to call is a plain jane TSGC Coco single reed..


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

I just received two custom calls by Joey Carpenter here in Seadrift, one clear and one raspy. Neither are particularly loud in terms of Arkansas high-balling but the clear tone call will ring if you push it hard enough. Nice workmanship by a local and they both sound great. Check him out on his Facebook page; JC Custom Calls.
EJ


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

zink xr-2, takes awhile to learn to run it, but turns ducks when nothing else will


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

robert a. said:


> i guess these are my favorite calls..on the left stabilized elk with a solid water buffalo antler insert, and the right is good ole texas mequite, eucalyptus burl inlays with white tail antler caps by triple shot game calls.. However my go to call is a plain jane tsgc coco single reed..


^^ enough said^^


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Duck Commander Drake Call*

I never learned how to properly blow a hen call, and I am afraid to do it on any close ducks. But this drake call is real easy. And it can also be used for wigeons, gadwalls, etc by varying how you blow it.
http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...r=view&cvsfa=2586&cvsfe=2&cvsfhu=343138373432


----------



## capthunterdude (Nov 15, 2006)

My favorites are my Cadences by Charles Smith. He is a Texas call maker. Great guy and excellent craftsman. I have three or four of them and they all spend a little time on my lanyard. I also love my Betts Calls. Can't go wrong with any of his calls. Great calls. Easy blowing and hard to stick.


----------



## perchjerk (Apr 15, 2011)

I picked up a Cadence a couple years ago and went to Charles' house to get it and got to meet him. Really cool guy. Makes some fine calls. If you want to support a local guy I'll give a x2 to Cadence custom calls.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

texasfisherman said:


> RNT Original wood all the way!!!!


X3 The best call made!!!!

Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

WOW!! Nobody is bragging on their Duck Commander calls? lmao..........

Charles Smith of Candence Calls does make some very good calls.......
Joe Briscoe of JB Custom calls makes some very good calls...


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Echo Timber....nuff said


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

I worked for Echo Calls for three years while at college in Arkansas. The XLT is exactly what you're looking for and if you want it to have a little more hold, or squeal, you can get the Pure Meat which has the volume of the XLT but it's easier to squeal it to sound like a hen with corn stuck in her craw. You can really get some volume out of that call and still has amazing bottom end which Echo is known for. The XLT is my go to call most of the time and I also have a hedge timber that I use for really quiet work. You won't be disappointed with the XLT or Pure Meat. PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## TxDoc8404 (Jan 10, 2013)

gotta agree with the echo pure meat , i have it and a RNY daisy cutter diablo , both are good calls , but i tend to grab the echo pure meat more often... also dont foget hayes calls lil bad *** and bad *** duck call , they are really good and a little cheaper than echo but way better quality than most duck calls out there


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

daddyeaux said:


> WOW!! Nobody is bragging on their Duck Commander calls? lmao..........


They make a good TV show


----------



## hb (Jul 30, 2011)

wingsetter whistle, duck commander whistle before they were famous, don't even have a quacker on the lanyard, snow/blue call from haydels works good gruntin in redheads on the coast and for the occasional stray goose.


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

daddyeaux said:


> WOW!! Nobody is bragging on their Duck Commander calls? lmao..........


It's funny that you guys say that about Duck Commander. I have a number of different calls from RNT, Echo, Banded, etc and I have a DC on my lanyard that gets used every time. It's the Sarge.

OP, if you want an RNT daisy cutter, I'll make you a deal on mine.


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

I like Wano's custom calls


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

wal1809 said:


> I like Wano's custom calls


ditto... im just waiting on my prostaff invitation..:work:


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Echo all the way


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

wal1809 said:


> I like Wano's custom calls


Is that your own custom tone board design? Are you making them one at a time off a jig or are you having them cnc'ed for you?


----------



## brant7574 (Dec 19, 2006)

I have had a Haydel DR-85 on my lanyard for 25 years and never leave the house with out it. My next is an old DC, the original design. The DR-85, to me, is the easiest to blow and is great to chatter on.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Pulled a few out of my collection to share with y'all. 

First 3 pics are Taylor Made's by Alvin Taylor of Clarendon Arkansas. You can still find some on ebay from time to time. Hands down the best hunting call ever made. He had a little shop behind his house (under the hwy 79 bridge) and made them all one at a time, start to finish.

Fourth is a Johnny Marsh, a Howard Harlan, and an old Remington call (my first). Back in the early 90's you could send in a certain number of shotgun shell box lids and redeem them for this call from Remington. Turned out to be a very good sounding call!

The 2 on my lanyard have been there for close to 20 years. I change the corks and reeds out a few times/season and they sound like the day I bought them.


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

*calls*

other than a good pintail whistle my favorite duck call is the one that doesn't make any sound at all. they don't work and scare the ducks away. i see it every weekend on the lease. guys blow them things till they can't breathe and the ducks fly away faster.. a good spread, a few mojo's ,good concealment and the right spot will get em in. shot to many ducks to count and never use one.just enjoy the silence ....please


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Is that your own custom tone board design? Are you making them one at a time off a jig or are you having them cnc'ed for you?


The wood Barrels and exterior of the insert is from memory. I have done a lot of acrylics on a mini lathe but that takes way too long so now the acrylics are all CNC.

I personally cut the tone board on both the wood and acrylic myself. I leave that job to only me. I use a jig to get close and a file to finish it out and sandpaper to ****-tune it. My jig will get into nobody's hands but my own.


----------

